# A great jet fighter shot...



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Just stumbled into this while looking at Yahoo weather of all things!


__
https://flic.kr/p/1513211228

Awesome work. I'm going to purchase it, frame it and put it up in the garage! :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very cool picture, theres some great shots on his site


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats a cracking photo, especially if it hasn't been shopped. I can't find a good res version to be able tell though


----------



## 51Sneyd (Nov 6, 2007)

An American buddy sent me these a while back - Blue Angels ...... awesome


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not sure what I find more impressive - what they are doing or how well it was captured by the camera! Mindblowing stuff.


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow they're superb shots!!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I have been liaising with the guy to get a print done for me for my garage, would look ace on the wall I think. Will let you know what the hi res shot looks like!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Fantastic shots! :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow! awesome pics!


----------



## glennv6 (Mar 7, 2008)

Simply amazing! :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Is that not just the smoke trail around the plane? Surely you couldn't be breaking the sound barrier at such a low height without it being somewhat dangerous?


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

http://www.sky-flash.com/

The guy who takes 99% of the pics on there is a Dutch bus driver who's hobby is aviation pics.
AC:thumb:


----------



## 51Sneyd (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Is that not just the smoke trail around the plane? Surely you couldn't be breaking the sound barrier at such a low height without it being somewhat dangerous?


No it won't be breaking the sound barrier its more likely to be the votices from the plane sucking the water up. However, a 'cloud' can form from a drop in pressure, from the planes shock wave, causing water droplets to condense and form the cloud.

 Here's one going through the sound barrier


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

King Eric said:


> I have been liaising with the guy to get a print done for me for my garage, would look ace on the wall I think. Will let you know what the hi res shot looks like!


Eric

Is he sending you a print, or hi-res digital file that you can get printed?

I ask as he has a shot of San Fran that I really like ...


----------

